# 100 Foot Shot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Original Pickle Fork Shooter, Tex Shooters small diameter tubes and Ray's Super Pouch and a vinigreted 3/8 steel ball.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was one great shot darrell how do you acquire your target and fire so [email protected]#n fast i have shot for 35 yrs i just don't get it brother  :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bigron said:


> that was one great shot darrell how do you acquire your target and fire so [email protected]#n fast i have shot for 35 yrs i just don't get it brother  :thumbsup:


Hey Big Ron glad you like the shot and there are no sights or reference points but only a feel that lets you know your on target and do not hesitate and you are likely on it. No sights no reference points nothing like that. Any fellow shooter can do this if they release on time. Slingshot shooting is all about timing and nothing complicated. See the video Intuitive Pouch Release. It is that simple.

Got one more video post to do and once I get that post Im done.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a long winded explanation to aquiring the target.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dgui said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > that was one great shot darrell how do you acquire your target and fire so [email protected]#n fast i have shot for 35 yrs i just don't get it brother  :thumbsup:
> ...


tried to pm you but it would not let me did you turn it off


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Always a pleasure to watch a master at work.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Inspirational shooting! I'm really enjoying practising this relaxed style of shooting, its almost like you are 'feeling' the shot in to the target. I also spend some time doing careful aiming gangsta style and, whilst I do like to do it and am generally more accurate that way, I have to admit that its satisfying but not quite as much fun. Thanks, Harry


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

studer1972 said:


> Always a pleasure to watch a master at work.


 :headbang: yes !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent videos as always dgui.

Although I admire your instinctive shooting style.
It is not my style, and never will be.

Right, or wrong, I am stuck on gangster, similar to Bill Hays, although not as accurate as a Master like him. But as long as I can consistently place my shots within around a 2 top 3 inch group, out to 15 plus meters, that is good enough for me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Agreed! Me too Allan.My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Stupid me and failing to proof read.

It was of course meant to read " a 2 to 3 inch group", of course.

In any event, as I think I have mentioned in other posts.
I am occasionally called upon to dispatch a King Cobra, when I am in the market areas.

Usually this is from 5 to 8 meters away, and after my wife in Thai moves people from dangerous space behind, to date I have needed a second shot with 20 gram lead.

Cheers Allan


----------

